# BGN tödliche Unfälle



## Safety (13 Mai 2014)

Hallo da dieses Thema oft unterschätzt wird.
http://www.bgn.de/10530/47545/1?wc_origin=%2F10331%3Fsk%3D9070%26page%3D&wc_lkm=


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2014)

So traurig die Fälle sind, so sehe ich jetzt in keinem Fall eine Schuld bei einem Elektrokonstrukteur / Programmierer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Trotzdem Danke für den Rüttler, denn hier im Forum sind u.A. die Leute unterwegs, die jeden Tag für die Funktion der Anlage verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Safety (13 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
das sind reale Unfälle an einer Maschinensorte an denen immer wieder Probleme auftreten, es sollte als Info dienen für Personen die mit solchen Anlagen zu tun haben. Ich verlinke schon seit einiger Zeit Themen die ich auch für andere als interessant finde. Was „ihr“ mir da jetzt alles unterstellt ist schlicht weg Quatsch! Ja die Themenüberschrift ist ungeschickt gewählt. Diesen Schuh zeihe ich mir an.
Ich habe keine Lust und keine Zeit auf solche Diskussionen einzusteigen. Es scheint immer mehr um Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen zu gehen, nicht mein Ding.
Rostiger Nagel bitte lösche dieses Thema.
Danke!


----------



## blimaa (13 Mai 2014)

Hi
Ich sehe jetzt absolut kein Grund für ein Aufschrei über Sinn und Unsinn des Links...
Ich finde die Links von Safety immer wieder interessant, schliesslich geht die Maschinensicherheit jeden einzelnen was an, der sich hier im Forum tummelt. Ob er jetzt diesen Bericht liest oder nicht ist ja jedem selber überlassen :wink:.
Safety --> weiter so!!

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Tommi (13 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So traurig die Fälle sind, so sehe ich jetzt in keinem Fall eine Schuld bei einem Elektrokonstrukteur / Programmierer.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

hm, vielleicht war beim Unfall 2 der Muting-Timeout zu lange eingestellt,
aber das wäre dann nur ein Mosaikstein des Unfalls.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Rostiger Nagel bitte lösche dieses Thema.
> Danke!



Blos nicht. Sicher nicht wegen einer Anfeindung.

Ich finde das Thema interessant, auch wenn ich äusserst selten mit solchen Fragen zu tun habe.

Es wird immer Pro und Contras für eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung geben. Man kann auch sagen eine Eisenbahnschranke ist nicht nötig man kann sich ja mit einem Blick zur Seite vergewissern das kein Zug kommt. Trotzdem wird kaum einer (bis auf einer vielleicht) gegen Abschrankungen sprechen.

Andererseits ist das Leben lebensgefährlich. Man sollte sich nicht aller Freiheiten entledigen nur um sicher zu sein.

mfG René


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Was hier diskutiert wird, begegnet mir täglich:
Ignoranz, weil "Die Leute sind ja selber schuld"

Der Sinn der Verordnungen und Gesetze repräsentiert sich gemeinhin als Fürsorgepflich des Arbeitgebers als Maschinenbetreiber gegenüber seinen Arbeitnehmern.
"Es ist doch eine Schutzeinrichtung dran. Wenn die überbrückt wird ist das nicht mein Problem."
Falsch. Jeder Leitungsverantwortliche ist auch für die Funktion und Einhaltung der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen in seinem Bereich verantwortlich.

Gerade die Konstrukteure/Programmierer sollten sich den Punkt der Benutzbarkeit immer genau ansehen. Man kann eine Maschine verriegeln und verrammeln, bis keiner mehr damit arbeiten kann. Man kann aber das ganze auch Designen mit großem Augenmerk auf Usability. Ich behaupte: In diesem Fall werden Schutzeinrichtungen weniger bis garnicht vorsätzlich manipuliert.

Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle erwähnte: Ich stehe jeden Tag an der Front. Und Ja: Ich habe auch schon Schutzeinrichtungen überbrückt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir erlaubt, ein paar Beiträge zu zensieren.
Weitere nebendiskussionen oder Angriffe auf dem TE,
führen zu einen Foren Urlaub, auch die Diskussion dieses
Themas in einen anderen!


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Mai 2014)

Ich glaube viel wichtiger in diesen Fällen ist das Thema Manipulationsdruck und Unterweisung der Arbeitnehmer. 
Wenn ein Arbeiter in akkord schaffen muss und immer schön einen auf den Deckel bekommt wenn er (auch wegen Anlagenausfall) sein Pensum nicht schafft, dann ist dieser eher geneigt Sicherheitsvorrichtungen zu umgehen oder zu manipulieren.
Andererseits muss der Arbeitgeber auch bereit sein solche Manipulationen zu ahnden, denn viele passieren auch aus Faulheit. (Warum zur Kippenpause um die Anlage herum laufen, wenn der Weg geradedurch viel kürzer zur Raucherinsel ist) Hier muss dem AN klar zu verstehen gegeben werden, das das ein Verstoß gegen die Sicherheitsvorschriften ist und er dafür sanktioniert werden kann.

Betriebsorganisatorische Maßnahmen um das Gefahrenbewußtsein der Arbeiter zu schärfen halte ich in solchen Fällen für sinnvoller als zu versuchen mit 50% Mehraufwand eine 98% sichere Maschine zu 99% sicher zu machen.


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2014)

Verstehe die Zensur meines Beitrages nicht, in dem ich darauf hinwies, dass alle beschriebenen Unfälle gemein haben, dass sie aus der Hinwegsetzung über bekannte Regeln resultierten.

Bis auf die Evolution ist das ziemlich ernst gemeint. Sicher, ich bin nicht darauf eingegangen, dass der Betreiber die Pflicht hat, das Personal über die Gefahren aufzuklären und Maßnahmen zur Einhaltung der Regeln aufzustellen.

Wir fahren eine '0 Unfall'-Politik, jedes Fehlverhalten wird genauso wie jedes vorbildliche Verhalten wahrgenommen und, bei Fehlern anonym, kommuniziert. Ich habe mich so sehr daran gewöhnt, dass Menschen bei der Arbeit mitdenken und darüber nachdenken, wie man den Arbeitsplatz sicherer gestalten kann. Da schüttele ich über diese grenzüberschreitenden 'Dummheiten' halt den Kopf.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was hier diskutiert wird, begegnet mir täglich:
> Ignoranz, weil "Die Leute sind ja selber schuld"
> 
> ...
> ...



Du kannst designen was du willst, es wird immer irgendwo Probleme geben.
Ursache sind schliechtweg irgendwelche unkontrollierbare Rahmenbedingungen und Einflüsse.
Die im Artikel angesprochenen Palettizer sind ein schönes Beispiel.
Üblicherweise kommen hier mittlerweise Roboter zum Einsatz.
Muss zur Störungsbeseitigung der Roboter per Handbetrieb verfahren werden, dann ist das Wiederanfahren unter Umständen aufwendig.
Die wenigsten Knickarm-Roboter verfügen über eine automatische Grundstellungsfahrt. Eine vollständige Rückzugsstrategie für den Roboter zu programmieren ist extremer Aufwand und oft technisch gar nicht umsetzbar.
Also wird getrickst.
Was willst du dagegen tun?
Jeder Bediener weiß, dass er es nicht darf. Jeder Vorgesetzte unterweist jährlich und trotzdem passiert es.
Genauso wie Leute bei Rot über Fußgägnger-Ampeln laufen oder mit 200 auf der Landstrasse rasen.

Ich versuche als Programmierer und Konstrukteuer zusammen mit den mechanischen Kollegen wirklich sicher zu gestalten und Gott-sei-Dank ist auch noch nie etwas an einer "meiner" Anlagen passiert, aber irgendwo darf ich von einem Bediener / Anlagenführer auch noch gesunden Menschverstand fordern. Wenn das Thema Sicherheit noch mehr vom Arbeitsalltag einmimmt, dann werd ich Tierdompteur und dressiere Schimpansen zur Arbeit an Maschinen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Uwe Schröder (13 Mai 2014)

Hallo Safety!

Vielen Dank für den sehr Interessanten Link.
Wenn dort jemand in den Sicherheitsbereich eintritt hat das seinen Grund.
Meist ist die Maschine in Störung gegangen.
Leider wird nicht die Ursache der Störung beseitigt!
Dies vermisse ich auch im Beitrag der BGN.

Ziel des Arbeitsschutzes sollte die Vermeidung von Unfällen sein.
Wenn die Maschine nicht mehr in Störung geht, wird auch niemand dort eintreten.
Präventive Maßnahmen zur Unfallverhütung wären doch:
- Produktionsänderung sind durch eine SiFA zu bewerten (macht keiner, der will nur wieder Geld ausgeben,usw...)
- Regelmäßige Dokumentierte Wartung (macht auch keiner, erst wenn was kaputt ist wird was gemacht)
- Wareneingangskontrolle von Paletten und Verpackungsmaterial ( keiner reklamiert kaputte Paletten, die müssen wieder raus damit man den Dreck wieder los ist)
- Wie schnell wird Instandhaltungspersonal bei Störungen gerufen? ( eh ich den Gefunden habe, mach ich das selber...)
- Wie werden Störungen Analysiert 
- Wie schnell werden Maßnahmen durchgeführt zum abstellen der Störungsache und nicht der Wirkung

Ich habe mal aus meiner Sicht kommentiert.
Da ich die Thematik kenne, weis ich auch wie schwer es ist geeignete Maßnahmen zu finden und um zu setzen.

mfg Uwe


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Verstehe die Zensur meines Beitrages nicht, in dem ich darauf hinwies, dass alle beschriebenen Unfälle gemein haben, dass sie aus der Hinwegsetzung über bekannte Regeln resultierten.
> 
> Bis auf die Evolution ist das ziemlich ernst gemeint. Sicher, ich bin nicht darauf eingegangen, dass der Betreiber die Pflicht hat, das Personal über die Gefahren aufzuklären und Maßnahmen zur Einhaltung der Regeln aufzustellen.
> 
> Wir fahren eine '0 Unfall'-Politik, jedes Fehlverhalten wird genauso wie jedes vorbildliche Verhalten wahrgenommen und, bei Fehlern anonym, kommuniziert. Ich habe mich so sehr daran gewöhnt, dass Menschen bei der Arbeit mitdenken und darüber nachdenken, wie man den Arbeitsplatz sicherer gestalten kann. Da schüttele ich über diese grenzüberschreitenden 'Dummheiten' halt den Kopf.



Das ist hier so.
Solange die Hersteller die gesetzlichen Vorgaben schreiben. So etwas ist Lobbyismus und das ist einfach falsch.



Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sind reale Unfälle an einer Maschinensorte an denen immer wieder  Probleme auftreten, es sollte als Info dienen für Personen die mit  solchen Anlagen zu tun haben. Ich verlinke schon seit einiger Zeit  Themen die ich auch für andere als interessant finde. Was „ihr“ mir da  jetzt alles unterstellt ist schlicht weg Quatsch! Ja die  Themenüberschrift ist ungeschickt gewählt. Diesen Schuh zeihe ich mir  an.
> Ich habe keine Lust und keine Zeit auf solche Diskussionen einzusteigen.  Es scheint immer mehr um Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen zu gehen, nicht  mein Ding.
> Rostiger Nagel bitte lösche dieses Thema.
> Danke!



Seltsam, ein Thema aktivieren und dann wenn erkannt wird, dass es nicht gut ankommt das Löschen anfragen?

Was war falsch an dem was ich schrieb?


bike

btw Ist wirklich Sinn in diesem Forum Meinungen zu unterdrücken? Kann ich mir die vielen Verwarnungen  ersparen, wenn ich auch hier Sponsor werde?


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genauso wie Leute bei Rot über Fußgägnger-Ampeln laufen oder mit 200 auf der Landstrasse rasen.
> 
> Ich versuche als Programmierer und Konstrukteuer zusammen mit den mechanischen Kollegen wirklich sicher zu gestalten und Gott-sei-Dank ist auch noch nie etwas an einer "meiner" Anlagen passiert, aber irgendwo darf ich von einem Bediener / Anlagenführer auch noch gesunden Menschverstand fordern. Wenn das Thema Sicherheit noch mehr vom Arbeitsalltag einmimmt, dann werd ich Tierdompteur und dressiere Schimpansen zur Arbeit an Maschinen.
> 
> ...



Ich stand vor einigen Jahren in Amiland vor Gericht.
Als der Unfall geschah brauchte ich 100 t€ als Kaution, dass ich nach D fahren durfte.
Ich wurde freigesprochen, doch diese Erfahrung vor einem Ami Gericht wünsche ich niemand.

Schimpansen sind besser als Menschen.


bike


----------



## Wutbürger (13 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> btw Ist wirklich Sinn in diesem Forum Meinungen zu unterdrücken?


 
Ja, scheinbar wird das immer notwendiger!



bike schrieb:


> Kann ich mir die vielen Verwarnungen ersparen, wenn ich auch hier Sponsor werde?


 
Nein, manche Sachen kann man sich nicht kaufen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Mai 2014)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo Safety!
> 
> Vielen Dank für den sehr Interessanten Link.
> Wenn dort jemand in den Sicherheitsbereich eintritt hat das seinen Grund.
> ...





Genau so kenne ich es leider auch. Die Syntome werden behandelt aber nicht die Ursache.  Ich habe den Link von Safety mal an meinen Hauptkunden weitergeleitet. Grade das Problem mit dem Parken im Muting ist oft ein Problem da die Bänder immer irgendwie zu kurz sind und da wir unterschiedliche Palettenbreiten - und längen  haben ist es für einen Bediener ein leichtes neben der Palette herzulaufen.


----------



## Knaller (13 Mai 2014)

Moin

Das mit dem Muting könnte stimmen.
Und da kommt dann doch der Programierer mit ins Spiel.
Bei der Sicherheitsabnahme müssen die Zeiten geprüft werden.
Leider gibt es oft das hier die Daten nicht vom Konstrukteur an gegeben werden, sondern vom Programmierer mal eben ein gegeben werden.

Ich hatte schon mehrmals das Problem das sich keiner Gedanken über die Sicherheitsparameter gemacht hat.
Gruß Herbert


----------



## floppy (14 Mai 2014)

So schlimm es auch ist, so schlimm sind auch die Gründe warum Menschen diese Gefahren auf sich nehmen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung wenn ich sage das der Druck auf das Bedienpersonal immens sein kann eine hohe Schichtleistung zu fahren. In solchen Situationen können Zeit Arbeiter, welche sich eine Übernahme wünschen, oder Kollegen die schon ewig aus ihren ursprünglichen Berufen raus sind und "keine andere chance" mehr haben ihre berufliche Zukunft über das Risiko über Laib und Leben stellen. Es ist an der heutigen Zeit das Menschen solchem Druck ausgesetzt sind. Die Angst vor Hartz 4 sitzt tief. Wobei ich das jetzt nicht politisch diskutieren mag, noch keine Wertung abgebe.

Fakt ist, so ist es bei uns, es wird jeder Schlonz Maschinenbediener. Sei es für zwei Tage nur, ausgeliehen von Randstad und co. Unselektiert, einfach so. Kurze Einweisung, "mach ma". Egal ob ungelernt, Facharzt oder Bäcker. Zum Einen kann da überzogener Ehrgeiz oder einfach Unerfahrenheit / Unwissen eine Rolle spielen wenn es darum geht sich in Gefahr zu begeben. Zum Anderen gibt es natürlich auch  konstruktive Mängel die es ohne Umgehung der Sicherheit kaum möglich machen eine Maschine einzurichten oder zu warten. Und dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit das die Sicherheit wirklich nicht OK ist. Aber welcher Maschinenbauer würde so etwas montieren? Niemand! Evtl hält das ein oder andere Sicherheitskonzept nicht einem Gericht stand, aber unsicher wäre das wohl nicht wenn, ja wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand und etwas technischer Verstand in erfahrenen Maschinenbedienern kombiniert wäre. Und wenn Einer "einfach seine Arbeit" tun könnte ohne an gebrüllt zu werden!
Ich als Instandhalter muss leider häufiger Sicherheit umgehen um Fehler zu lokalisieren. Dies hat auch wieder mehrere Gründe. Es kann sein das die Sicht schlecht ist, die Maschine nicht für Unsereins und unsere Arbeit konstruiert wurde oder auch wir unter Druck stehen. Der Unterschied zum Bedienpersonal ist nur: wir wissen was passieren kann. Und wir wissen das es nicht in Ordnung ist. Mir ist bewusst das es am Ende egal ist warum ich Sicherheit umgehe wenn ich tot oder verletzt bin, aber Menschen sind so: *Et hätt noch emmer joot jejange.

*Ps: Schön, bzw nicht schön, war es über reale Unfälle zu lesen. Das schärft wieder die Wahrnehmung!


----------



## Blockmove (14 Mai 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Grade das Problem mit dem Parken im Muting ist oft ein Problem da die Bänder immer irgendwie zu kurz sind und da wir unterschiedliche Palettenbreiten - und längen  haben ist es für einen Bediener ein leichtes neben der Palette herzulaufen.



Sinnlose Polemik ein:
Wieso dürfen eigentlich Gehsteige direkt neben Straßen sein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sinnlose Polemik ein:
> Wieso dürfen eigentlich Gehsteige direkt neben Straßen sein?



Dieter so eine Diskussion führt zu nichts, es gibt einfach Gesetze an den sich Maschinenbauer
und Betreiber zu halten haben. Diese sind mit Blut geschrieben, wie man an den Berichten 
erkennen kann. Vergleiche bringen da wenig.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieter so eine Diskussion führt zu nichts, es gibt einfach Gesetze an den sich Maschinenbauer
> und Betreiber zu halten haben. Diese sind mit Blut geschrieben, wie man an den Berichten
> erkennen kann. Vergleiche bringen da wenig.



Um Umkehrschluß würde das bedeuten, dass nichts mehr 
passiert, wenn sich alle an die Gesetze halten. Das ist aber
unrealistisch, weil nicht jeder Einzelfall von den Verordungen
erfasst ist.

Der Vergleich von Dieter passt schon. Alle Beteiligeten haben 
eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung, dass darf man bei aller
Tragik und Betroffenheit nicht vergessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2014)

Meiner meinung nach lag in zwei fällen ein Mangel vor wo zumindest 
der Betreiber oder Maschinenbauer, es schwer haben wird.

Warum ist da ein Loch im Zaun wo jemand zumindestens den Kopf 
durchstecken kann?

Warum kann man neben den Mutinglichtschranken vorbei gehen?

Mir ist es bei beiden Fällen bewusst, das es kein Loch im Zaun geben 
darf und das der Abstand zwischen Lichtschranke und Fördergut auch
in einer Norm zu finden ist.


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo da dieses Thema oft unterschätzt wird.
> http://www.bgn.de/10530/47545/1?wc_origin=%2F10331%3Fsk%3D9070%26page%3D&wc_lkm=



beim Aufruf des Links kommt folgenden Meldung


> Fehler: Datei nicht gefunden
> 
> Die Dateien unter /www.bgn.de/10530/47545/1?wc_origin=%2F10331%3Fsk%3D9070%26page%3D&wc_lkm= konnten nicht gefunden werden.
> 
> ...



Hat dies etwas zu bedeuten? 


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> beim Aufruf des Links kommt folgenden Meldung
> 
> Hat dies etwas zu bedeuten?



Ja. Bedeutet "Problem sitzt vor dem (Deinem) Rechner ..."  




Link


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Mai 2014)

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sehe ich die Sache so:

In allen Fällen wurde der Sicherheitsbereich bewusst so betreten, dass die Maßnahmen zum Schutz des Mitarbeiters umgangen/manipuliert wurden. Das Maximum das ein Maschinenbauer erreichen kann, ist eine Maschine zu bauen bei der es keine Veranlassung zu Manipulationen gibt. Wie auch in der Maschinenrichtlinie gefordert. Und trotzdem wird das in den meisten Fällen nicht ganz erreichbar sein. Jetzt kann man vielleicht noch diskutieren, ob Druck auf den Mitarbeiter ausgeübt wurde, um aus Gründen von Zeitersparnis eine Sicherheitseinrichtung zu manipulieren. Und auch wenn man sich alle Mühe gibt, die Vorschriften einzuhalten was Abstände oder Zeiten angeht, Manipulation ist nicht zu verhindern. Man kann sie nur erschweren. Wer rein will, der kommt auch rein...

An unseren Anlagen haben wir auch das Problem, dass aufgrund unterschiedlicher Palettenbreiten die Abstände nicht einzuhalten sind. Bei den Anlagenschulungen bin ich immer darauf bedacht, dem Bediener das Schutzgitter so zu vermitteln, dass es für ihn kein "Hindernis" sondern einen "Schutz" darstellt. Gelingt es nicht, diese Einstellung in die Köpfe zu bekommen, wird es immer Unfälle dieser Art geben.

Ich sehe das vergleichbar zu der Änderung an den Zigarettenautomaten.  Hier gibt es nur noch Rauchware nach einer entsprechenden Legitimation.  Und dennoch hat man die Hürde nur etwas höher gelegt. Rauchende  Jugendliche sieht man noch immer. Man muss etwas in den Köpfen bewegen.


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Mai 2014)

> Fehler: Datei nicht gefunden
> 
> Die Dateien unter /www.bgn.de/10530/47545/1?wc_origin=%2F10331%3Fsk%3D9070%26page%3D&wc_lkm= konnten nicht gefunden werden.
> 
> ...



Manchmal hilft es doch die Windows-Tips zu befolgen. Gleich der erste Tip hätte dir geholfen


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft es doch die Windows-Tips zu befolgen. Gleich der erste Tip hätte dir geholfen



Ich habe kein Windows, daher verstehe ich jetzt nicht was ich tun soll.
Ich wollte unseren Sicherheitsleuten den Link zukommen lassen, damit die auch einmal etwas zum l... haben, doch leider funktioniert dieser nicht.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Mai 2014)

Markiert, Eingefügt, Geht ... keine Ahnung was da mit deinem Rechner los ist ...........


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2014)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Gelingt es nicht, diese Einstellung in die Köpfe zu bekommen, wird es immer Unfälle dieser Art geben.



so isses, und dieses Motivieren darf man nicht vernachlässigen, bis zur Rente...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

